
Good introductions to concurrent programming? - mcintyre1994
I&#x27;ve done a small amount of occasional threading work in C#&#x2F;Java&#x2F;Python at various times, but not a huge amount or anything really significant. I keep coming across languages that take a new approach to concurrency - Go, Elixir and even Pony look really interesting. But I&#x27;m struggling to really understand what the motivating examples are for their approaches to concurrency&#x2F;what the tradeoffs are without a solid understanding of the sorts of concurrent programs that are written.<p>It seems like there&#x27;s a huge amount of work going on that it&#x27;d be useful career-wise to understand and be able to engage with, but I&#x27;m not really sure where to start. Does anybody have any recommendations? I think material that approached Go or Elixir from a very practical application-first perspective would probably be really useful, but I&#x27;m open to other suggestions too!
======
db48x
Communicating Sequential Processes, by CAR Hoare.

------
verdverm
Rob Pike's golang talks

